
Ask HN: Successful startups using Rust? - MichaelMoser123
Do we know of start-up ventures where the Rust programming language was used to gain a competitive advantage? I was not good at googling and duck-duck-going, therefore I am asking.
======
steveklabnik
Looking at “who’s hiring” threads for Rust can give you some companies.
[https://www.rust-lang.org/en-US/friends.html](https://www.rust-lang.org/en-
US/friends.html) is a list of companies, you’d have to figure out if they’re
start-ups yourself though.

------
SkyRocknRoll
[https://linkerd.io](https://linkerd.io)

------
davismwfl
I don't know myself, but you can check out stackshare.io and similar sites. It
looks like some larger startups are using it at least in some limited areas,
e.g. dropbox, cloudflare.

